# Gut feeling you will never get pregnant?



## MyFirstNoodle

I know that sounds strange. But I have been TTC since June 09 and have PCOS.

Even though I :sex: every second day from the time my period is finished I just have this feeling like "I KNOW" I'm not pregnant.....like I'm saying to myself "don't be stupid your not gunna get :bfp:" even though I have done everything right?!

Its not like I have developed that feeling because I have seen countless amount of :bfn: I have ALWAYS felt like this :shrug:

Can anyone relate? or anyone that got pregnant after having this feeling??


I dont have the "hope & faith" people have. Its like someones telling me...in my head....you WILL NEVER GET PREGNANT!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## a_c

I totally relate I just feel it won't ever happen to me.


----------



## Pixxie

me too, i dont know why. I suppose if you have never had even a whiff of a :bfp: you would always have doubts xx


----------



## Kaede351

I feel like that sometimes. But I think mine IS more that I've had so many :bfn: But I definately feel like that sometimes

XxX


----------



## SBB

Yep... And I've felt like it for ages, even before TTC. When I started TTC I kind of forgot about it in the excitement, my best friend started trying at the same time and of course got pregnant immediately...

Then after a few months it seems like I might have been right as it's just not happening :cry:

I think I have endometriosis... and my last cycles have been 44, 59 and 65 days :growlmad:

There's been threads on here before about this and lots of people feel this way, and I'm sure loads of them have gone on to get their BFPs! 

And it can take a perfectly healthy couple a year to conceive (not that that helps when you want to be pregnant _now_!)

I still hope I am going to get pregnant and do get my hopes up every cycle, but I can't get rid of 'the feeling'....

:hugs:


----------



## BellaBlu

I've always felt that way as well.. as much as I daydream about a :bfp: I can't even imagine what it would be like to actually get one. I would be ecstatic, but it all feels like a hopeless case after awhile. I have no reason to think we won't conceive other than I don't 'feel' like I'll ever be able to get pregnant. I just can't imagine being pregnant! It's a hard feeling to explain, but I understand exactly what you're saying. It won't keep me from working my butt off to prove myself otherwise though.. ;)


----------



## Angel_dust

yeah I know exactly how you feel. Thats why I'm not worrying about temps, opks or any of that stuff any more. I'm really doubting it now, I cant complain as i have two beautiful daughters (14 and 10) and now maybe my body just doesnt want to or isnt able to have any more babies. 

Why should i stress myself and upset myself every month..fed up with testing and getting BFN and when i did get a BFP it was a false one on a dodgy FRER. 
It was so, so easy for my first two times ttc ...

Have to say though, now i have decided to go NTNP it made BD so much more enjoyable, no wondering or what ifs. 

Hugs and babydust to everyone and hope mother nature is just making us wait for a reason.xxx


----------



## Angel_dust

Just found this whilst checkin my emails. Is a nice happy ending story, shows that its never impossible.xxx

https://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100208/thl-swollen-stomach-woman-s-baby-shock-d831572.html


----------



## crazyrae

I agree, you hear all these stories about people getting their bean first month they try and so you have in the back of your mind that it could happen to you too. Then when it doesn't, even though you know it can take a long time, it just makes you feel like it won't happen. I am just impatient though really as it's only my 2nd official month ttc. I keep reminding myself that just because my sister got preg 1st try with both babies and my friend did and my other one has had 2 accidents, doesn't mean that always happens!! :S Although I am now planning my calendar for every months fertile times to see if we can plan a holiday as I am sure that helps! My job is too stressy :(
Wish you could get an internal camera to watch the egg on it's way and check it knows what it's doing to make sure it is making friends with the sperm and not shying away from it! ;) and then of course hangs on! Sorry, I don't seem to be able to do short posts :S


----------



## jodie4805

I don't have any medical problems that I know of, but for as long as I can remember I have felt like I will never be able to have children. It's like one of them things that only happen to other people.

When I talk about babies, I say 'if', yet my friend who is going through IVF says 'when'.


----------



## Boothh

i always thought id never get pregnant, id done a few tests after accidents and honestly thought i was pregnant but wasnt, the day i got my bfrp i had never been so sure i wasnt pregnant, i didnt even look at the test proper at first and then when i did i couldnt see for tears, i just didnt know what to think, you will get your bfp hun! i know its a long battle for alot of people but it will all seem worth it the day you get your little bundle placed in your arms! and you will! PMA! xxxxx


----------



## SBB

I always say 'if' too....

X x


----------



## goingcrazy

I'm so glad I read this thread! I feel exactly the same as everyone who's posted about it. I always say if and not when, I can't help it, it's almost like I don't want to jinx the slight possibility. 
I too am very impatient, I hate waiting! I have friend who have either had babies by accident or when thru first started trying and it just makes u feel even more sure it's never going to be you. 
My other half is on tablets too which I know can affect fertility which makes me think it'll never happen all the more!


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

aawww thank you all for your comments. Its nice to know i'm not the only one. Even though it won't stop me feeling like this untill I have a baby!

Its hard at the minute aswell because OH ex (mother of his child) is currently in labour with her second baby (NOT OH's OBVIOUSLY :rofl:) and she is updating her status on facebook with this like "3cm dialated etc" about 30 mins ago :cry: and then my neighbour upstairs has just had a baby and bubz is currently crying AS WE SPEAK! 

Makes me doubt my chances even more :( Me and OH were talking about "baby bottles" etc and its got me excited only to realise :witch: is still visiting ATM! so we can't even "try" 

Ahwell good luck girles LOADSSSSSSSSSS of baby :dust: I hope you all get your :bfp: soon..and me :haha: xx


----------



## ArticBaby

"Gut feeling you will never be pregnant" Yepp, Meeeee :cry:


----------



## grrlmom

I always thought I'd never get pregnant... I didn't even really feel female when I was growing up (hard to explain; I've got a rather masculine brain and just never felt "girly", never related to girls, certainly never thought I'd be a mother someday).

I ended up getting pregnant the first month I was sexually active. :roll:

Right up until that point, the idea was completely inconceivable (no pun intended) to me.
I never thought it would or could happen to me.

I don't think that's uncommon.
I don't think a lot of women think it can happen to them, until it does.

(Then again, I could be wrong; there are some young women who use contraception religiously, and I salute them for it. They are very responsible, and obviously aware that they "can" get pregnant, even though they never have before).

Believe me: because you don't feel like you'll get pregnant does _not_ mean that you won't.
Your body does its own thing, completely separate from your brain and your feelings. It's not connected.

I mean, look at it this way: how many of us feel like we're ever going to die?
I can't imagine that I'm ever going to die. And yet, I am, no matter how inconceivable it is to me right now.

If there was some obvious problem that would be likely to prevent you from ever getting pregnant, it's a pretty sure bet you would've found out about it before now.

Best of luck to you.
Don't worry that negative thinking will effect your chances; I don't believe for a second that it will. If you just keep doing what you're doing, you'll all get pregnant eventually, no matter how you feel or what you think.
That's my guess, anyway. :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## BellaBlu

grrlmom said:


> I always thought I'd never get pregnant... I didn't even really feel female when I was growing up (hard to explain; I've got a rather masculine brain and just never felt "girly", never related to girls, certainly never thought I'd be a mother someday).
> 
> I ended up getting pregnant the first month I was sexually active. :roll:
> 
> Right up until that point, the idea was completely inconceivable (no pun intended) to me.
> I never thought it would or could happen to me.
> 
> I don't think that's uncommon.
> I don't think a lot of women think it can happen to them, until it does.
> 
> (Then again, I could be wrong; there are some young women who use contraception religiously, and I salute them for it. They are very responsible, and obviously aware that they "can" get pregnant, even though they never have before).
> 
> Believe me: because you don't feel like you'll get pregnant does _not_ mean that you won't.
> Your body does its own thing, completely separate from your brain and your feelings. It's not connected.
> 
> I mean, look at it this way: how many of us feel like we're ever going to die?
> I can't imagine that I'm ever going to die. And yet, I am, no matter how inconceivable it is to me right now.
> 
> If there was some obvious problem that would be likely to prevent you from ever getting pregnant, it's a pretty sure bet you would've found out about it before now.
> 
> Best of luck to you.
> Don't worry that negative thinking will effect your chances; I don't believe for a second that it will. If you just keep doing what you're doing, you'll all get pregnant eventually, no matter how you feel or what you think.
> That's my guess, anyway. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

Amen! That was thought provoking ;)


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

grrlmom said:


> I always thought I'd never get pregnant... I didn't even really feel female when I was growing up (hard to explain; I've got a rather masculine brain and just never felt "girly", never related to girls, certainly never thought I'd be a mother someday).
> 
> I ended up getting pregnant the first month I was sexually active. :roll:
> 
> Right up until that point, the idea was completely inconceivable (no pun intended) to me.
> I never thought it would or could happen to me.
> 
> I don't think that's uncommon.
> I don't think a lot of women think it can happen to them, until it does.
> 
> (Then again, I could be wrong; there are some young women who use contraception religiously, and I salute them for it. They are very responsible, and obviously aware that they "can" get pregnant, even though they never have before).
> 
> Believe me: because you don't feel like you'll get pregnant does _not_ mean that you won't.
> Your body does its own thing, completely separate from your brain and your feelings. It's not connected.
> 
> I mean, look at it this way: how many of us feel like we're ever going to die?
> I can't imagine that I'm ever going to die. And yet, I am, no matter how inconceivable it is to me right now.
> 
> If there was some obvious problem that would be likely to prevent you from ever getting pregnant, it's a pretty sure bet you would've found out about it before now.
> 
> Best of luck to you.
> Don't worry that negative thinking will effect your chances; I don't believe for a second that it will. If you just keep doing what you're doing, you'll all get pregnant eventually, no matter how you feel or what you think.
> That's my guess, anyway. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

WOW!! Thanks for that! I guess when you TTC for a while you start to think "strange" you come up with all this crazy stuff in your head...."why havent I conceived yet, whats wrong with me?, why all the negative HPTS?" Then your brain just starts to say to itself - (if thats even possible :rofl:) - "thats it your never gunna get pregnant, if you havent done it by now then your screwed"!!! 

Its weird but thats what has happened to me! Thank you for writing that though.....its given me hope! Also starting to think I'm turning into a fruit loop with these CRAZY thoughts :haha: but I cant help it!

Thanks again hun xxx


----------



## sun

I also had a feeling I would never get pregnant. I thought it for years before we TTC - we would talk about kids, but I would tell OH I had a really strong feeling that children were not in the cards for me. We were ntnp for 2 years before we actively started TTC, and though I outwardly said and acted as if it didn't bother me, it was slowly wearing me down and reinforcing the feeling I had. 

We were actively TTC for 8-9 months before I got a BFP and I seriously could not believe it. I walked around the house with my the BFP stick in my pocket for 2 hours before I told OH - I just kept sneaking peeks at it. It actually extended into my pregnancy as well - something told me I would never have a baby and I kept expecting the scans to show up nothing. I had a this underlying sense of dread that something was going to happen.

Anyway - all that was wasted energy! It took a long time, but I have the sweetest little boy and its more than I could have imagined! We will be TTC in a few months and I am going to try and relax and let things happen. I realize I wasted alot of time worrying during my last pregnancy and hopefully I will approach the next (fingers crossed we get a BFP!) in a much more positive way. 

xx


----------



## MsLesley

Yes!! i feel that way because i have been pregnant 4 times...3 of which was the first month without even trying. now, i have trying since April 09 and i cant get pregnant. i lost 2 babies which i had to get a D&C...and now i think thats what it was that messed up my body. i think my uterus is done for and scarred to crap and now cant implant. I pretty much hate my body =P


----------



## bethany-wood

Yes i felt like that for so so so long...

I'm healthy & young, yet I was TTC for 12 cycles 13 months before I fell pregnant, unfortunatly miscarried :cry: but I'm back TTC already and STILL the thought of going to my first scan, having a bump or having a baby.. feels sooooo surreal.

The month I conceived I had fun, i didn't think about it.. I had actually given up cause i thought it would never happen. I had a bottle of wine the ONLY night we had sex that cycle, had a hot bath.. got in the mood and did the deed :thumbup:...

Somehow just once, 5 days before ovulation i conceived.. I didn't even believe it.

So just because it takes a while.. does not mean you are infertile or will never have kids :) the key i guess is to relax, if you are stressing about it, it will affect your fertility, and also when you get excited over something (TTC) your muscles can tense up and actually make it harder to relax and conceive.

TTC should be fun, it should be enjoyed... not stressed over, your body needs to be as ready as it can be for pregnancy, make a nice home in there for your little sticky bean :)

I know it's hard not to worry about, some people TTC for over a year or even years without fertility issues before they fall pregnant.. so think "it WILL happen" stay positive and let your body do what it needs to :hugs:

I'm back to TTC now, more anxious than ever for that next but sticky :bfp:

XXX


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

sun said:


> I also had a feeling I would never get pregnant. I thought it for years before we TTC - we would talk about kids, but I would tell OH I had a really strong feeling that children were not in the cards for me. We were ntnp for 2 years before we actively started TTC, and though I outwardly said and acted as if it didn't bother me, it was slowly wearing me down and reinforcing the feeling I had.
> 
> We were actively TTC for 8-9 months before I got a BFP and I seriously could not believe it. I walked around the house with my the BFP stick in my pocket for 2 hours before I told OH - I just kept sneaking peeks at it. It actually extended into my pregnancy as well - something told me I would never have a baby and I kept expecting the scans to show up nothing. I had a this underlying sense of dread that something was going to happen.
> 
> Anyway - all that was wasted energy! It took a long time, but I have the sweetest little boy and its more than I could have imagined! We will be TTC in a few months and I am going to try and relax and let things happen. I realize I wasted alot of time worrying during my last pregnancy and hopefully I will approach the next (fingers crossed we get a BFP!) in a much more positive way.
> 
> xx

Thank you so much I'm really glad you replied!! As horrible as it may of been for you I'm glad you experienced it and went on to have a baby (who is GORGEOUS by the way :cloud9:) it really gives me hope that you felt "so strongly" that you wouldnt be able to conceive......couldnt see yourself with a baby of your own because thats exactly how I feel now! 

As much as I am praying everytime I POAS when I miss my period...as I'm sitting on the toilet "I just know" its gunna be negative....then a "voice" comes into my head and says "don't be stupid...there will never be 2 lines on that stick for you" Does that make sense??

I'm so happy you have your little one.....this will be my 8th month trying (which is around the same time you conceived?!) so I hope I'm as lucky as you this month. 

Also I was NTNP for 2 years also before june so its amazing how similar our situation is!! Good luck with yor next bubba...I hope you get a :bfp: again!! :dust: xxxx:hugs:


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

bethany-wood said:


> Yes i felt like that for so so so long...
> 
> I'm healthy & young, yet I was TTC for 12 cycles 13 months before I fell pregnant, unfortunatly miscarried :cry: but I'm back TTC already and STILL the thought of going to my first scan, having a bump or having a baby.. feels sooooo surreal.
> 
> The month I conceived I had fun, i didn't think about it.. I had actually given up cause i thought it would never happen. I had a bottle of wine the ONLY night we had sex that cycle, had a hot bath.. got in the mood and did the deed :thumbup:...
> 
> Somehow just once, 5 days before ovulation i conceived.. I didn't even believe it.
> 
> So just because it takes a while.. does not mean you are infertile or will never have kids :) the key i guess is to relax, if you are stressing about it, it will affect your fertility, and also when you get excited over something (TTC) your muscles can tense up and actually make it harder to relax and conceive.
> 
> TTC should be fun, it should be enjoyed... not stressed over, your body needs to be as ready as it can be for pregnancy, make a nice home in there for your little sticky bean :)
> 
> I know it's hard not to worry about, some people TTC for over a year or even years without fertility issues before they fall pregnant.. so think "it WILL happen" stay positive and let your body do what it needs to :hugs:
> 
> I'm back to TTC now, more anxious than ever for that next but sticky :bfp:
> 
> XXX

I am so sorry to hear of your loss :hugs: I could never imagine the pain especially when you have been trying for so long!!!

I totally agree with the "relaxing & being stress free" but when you want something SOO MUCH its really difficult to take your mind off it (as I'm sure you know) Even though I'm thinking about having a baby CONSTANTLY :witch: is currently here so I am able to _'chillax'_ right now lol but the minute she goes I know I will go back to "OMG did I catch the egg, is my baby growing in my tummy NOW??" I know I shouldnt but I can't help it!

If OH even suggests to stop TTC for a bit and have a break?! I go MENTAL (psycho bitch or what :rofl:) but again I can't help it!!

Good luck hun and extra extra baby :dust: for you to get your sticky beanxxxxx:hugs:

p.s thanks for commenting x


----------



## Twistergirl

I feel like that too, I have this feeling in my mind that i won't ever get pregnant.. I wonder if our mind telling us we can't get pregnant actually is what stopping us get pregnant?


----------



## Ber

Hi all - I'm another one who thinks it will never happen. Had my hopes raised this week but it turned out to be a chemical pregnancy.

Up until I met Mr Ber I was adamant that I never wanted to have kids ever, and the irrational part of me is now saying "well, you got what you wanted so what are you complaining about"

Its so frustrating


----------



## stargirl69

Yes. I was so convinced I wouldnt' fall preganant naturally that I came off pill nearly a year before ttc just to get cycles right, then started charting and temping, and using opks so that I could be 100 percent sure I was bd at right time and doing everything possible. I have been ttc since September 2009 but surprise surprise not conceived. It's still early for me, but I knew it would be like this.

It totally doesn't help when everyone I know gets pregnant mainly first month ttc or at a push second month.

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## isla 951

bump. It's good to see alot of these ladies who thought they would never fall pregnant now with tickers/signatures with pictures of babies :)


----------



## LoveCakes

Yes, I relalised this too looking through, so many little bundles!

I thought this thread might be a bit depressing (I say 'if' not 'when' too) but it has made me feel so much more hopeful.

Thanks for bumping isla!


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree. Thanks for bumping. Hopefully a year from now, us recent posters will have baby photos in our siggy.


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Was just going through this thread (My old thread) Its funny that most of the girls that commented all have babies in their avatars now or are pregnant! Congrats to you all so happy for you!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

I have this too, to the point I feel desperately silly whenever I think I might be. We've been off the pill since xmas, and yeah nothin bar one cp last month :-/
Cycle seems to have lengthened this month and I started to wonder but temp down again today and again I feel Really stupid. It's not going to happen! Which I guess does mean more hb time which is awesome but it's also sad :-/


----------

